# Forum Home Renovation General Odds & Sods  What's Your Pet Hate

## echnidna

Digging a hole to put a new stump in.
So far Ive dug up assorted concrete and 3 bluestone pitchers and still got another foot to go. *I hate digging stump holes*, always was my pet hate

----------


## Bodgy

I share your dislike of digging. Actually, I hate it. 
Always seem to be swinging the mattock for trenchs for pipes etc. Just too tight to spring for a tenching machine. 
As you too seem, my brother, for a post hole digger.

----------


## Skew ChiDAMN!!

People who think nothing of ringing me well after dark, expecting me to drop everything and spend whatever time is needed to do a step-by-step walkthru of the diagnosis and repair of their computer problems over the 'phone, yet "can't find the time" to lend me a hand for 10 mins when I need it... 
Family I gotta put up with, but when others presume the same privilege...  :mad:

----------


## tcns

^ OMG - big problem for me too 
digging is up there, labouring - carrying/moving blocks/bricks/pavers 
Tom

----------


## echnidna

Reckon Al the rockologist must like digging

----------


## Harry72

Measure once... measure twice... and for a good measure... measure a third time, make up both raised panel doors and glue em up to find its @#$%^&* 100mm too long!

----------


## Zedd

changing mufflers with "pre bent" parts. 
being a good samaritan but not getting a thank you!!:mad:  
spam/spammers 
slow drivers in the right hand lane 
slow drivers in single lanes

----------


## RufflyRustic

housework 
digging holes in the garden for trees/shrubs or new garden beds - no longer though  :Rolleyes:   
hypocrites

----------


## silentC

I don't mind digging. Mindless work but it's easy. I hate working on computers - installing new software or hardware - anything like that. Hate it :mad: 
The other thing I hate is tiling. Especially when you have to cut a hole near the edge of one and it keeps breaking. :mad: :mad:

----------


## mic-d

> Measure once... measure twice... and for a good measure... measure a third time, make up both raised panel doors and glue em up to find its @#$%^&* 100mm too long!

  Hey!  I just did this too.  Measured up for a sash window, and when I got it back from the joinery it was 100mm too high.  Returned red-faced to the joinery to have it altered.  Oh well, measure 4 times next time :Shock:   
Cheers
Michael
BTW I hate easing old windows.

----------


## Purpleheart

> Digging a hole to put a new stump in.
> So far Ive dug up assorted concrete and 3 bluestone pitchers and still got another foot to go. *I hate digging stump holes*, always was my pet hate

  Pet hates.......... 
Well, its not breaking up old concrete with a sledge hammer.... 
Its not digging holes......... 
Its getting rid of the spoil afterwards.....!! :Frown:   
Still, some jobs are worth it in the end !! :Smilie:

----------


## Bluegum

I reckon painting has to be up there.  Spend all day on the tools and trying to get it looking right and then finding spots  you need to touch up or some one points them out for you.

----------


## Sturdee

Digging up old concrete.  
That's why in the remake of our backyard I'm leaving it intact and building garden beds on top. Easier to build above and bring in more soil. :Biggrin:    
Peter

----------


## Jacksin

Probably my worst pet hate is buying something then find in the following month its out on special heaps cheaper!

----------


## Rossluck

Being tired, especially on the weekends when there's so much you want to do. You go inside the house and have lunch and when you go back out to the shed the after-lunch tiredness sets in and you can't fight it.  :Frown:

----------


## savage

People who do not have common courtesy, simple thing's like "please and thank you".:mad:  
When you say hello to someone and they look at you right in the eye and ignore you.:mad:  
Spitting.:mad:  
The television stations, we buy the TV Week and look at the shows and movie for the week, "You rippa, look what's on Saturday night". Wait all week for it and make sure all is right in the universe so there you are settled and ready, when you hear "The program advertised for tonight will not be shown, instead we bring you Blah!, Blah!, Blah!"...:mad:  
There's a lot more but these will do for now!.... :Rolleyes:

----------


## Lignum

I realy hate it when you type a big paragraph and you look up and the caps button was on :Frown:   Geeez i hate that :Frown:

----------


## Sturdee

> I realy hate it when you type a big paragraph and you look up and the caps button was on  Geeez i hate that

  
Then you cut and paste it into Word, use the change case command and recut and past it back. 
Saved me retyping a few times. :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:    
Peter.

----------


## Lignum

> Then you cut and paste it into Word, use the change case command and recut and past it back. 
> Saved me retyping a few times.     
> Peter.

  Thanks Pete, wish i had of known (or thought of) that years ago :Biggrin:

----------


## scooter

Common courtesy, savage, agree with you there big time. 
Also when you let someone into traffic and no acknowledgement, not even a bloody wave. How hard is it? 
As prev mentioned I work at bunnings, part of our service standard is to say g'day to customers as we encounter them. Gets my goat the number of people that reciprocate by just looking right through you without blinking an eye. 
Love it though when you get someone who genuinely appreciates the help and time you have spent with them, more than makes up for the pr!cks  :Smilie:  
Can't stand people who let their dog crap on other people's lawn/nature strip. Just filthy  :Frown:  Or drop cigarette butts on the ground & think nothing of it  :Frown:  Bloody litterbugs. 
Like it when you go into a shop and get some genuine excellent customer service from someone who knows their job and is a people person. Puts you on a high for a while  :Smilie:   
Cheers................Sean

----------


## Groggy

I don't like people who think they build themselves up by putting others down. 
I am not particularly fond of those who cut in front of you to steal your carpark. I find this only angers people and some will damage the offender's car anyway (no, not me for this one). 
I find cars that park on my nature strip sometimes get flat tyres. 
Owners that allow their mutts to snap one off on my lawn are surprised to discover it activates the sprinklers. 
Monkeys that drive too fast  :Tongue:  
What I do like is people who say thanks, are generally considerate (face it, we all have bad days) and treat everyone as equals, whether in the car, shop or anywhere else. 
I especially like shop owners who don't take cr*p and tell their customers to take a hike when they deserve it.

----------


## keith53

> People who think nothing of ringing me well after dark, expecting me to drop everything and spend whatever time is needed to do a step-by-step walkthru of the diagnosis and repair of their computer problems over the 'phone, yet "can't find the time" to lend me a hand for 10 mins when I need it... 
> Family I gotta put up with, but when others presume the same privilege... :mad:

  Ditto.  And I won't do anything for relatives.  Once you do, they expect 24/7 service at no cost.  :Frown:

----------


## Iain

Committees:mad:

----------


## silentC

Redundant apostrophes!!  :Biggrin:   :Shock:

----------


## Iain

:confused: :confused: :confused:   :Tongue:  
I still hate them though (bugg'r'd a good weekend for me:mad: )

----------


## silentC

People who rewrite history!!  :Wink:

----------


## Iain

2 shay...

----------


## Felder

I can't stand weak handshakes. Bugs the snot out of me. Nothing worse than meeting a bloke who can't give a decent handshake. I'm not talking about a vice-like grip here, but I'm not trying to hold your hand, I'm trying to greet you! Some people's handshakes feel like you're shaking a dead fish. :Frown:  
On the flip side, I think it is funny when someone tries to give you the 'power handshake', with their hand over the top of yours. Cracks me up. :Biggrin:  If you think you are superior to me because your hand is above mine, then you're probably not, because I know it is just a handshake! :Biggrin:  
I also hate bad sports. The type that deliberately cheat to win a game. Like Italian divers.:mad: The 'Hand of God' goal by Maradona all those years ago is highly celebrated by the Argentinians - personally, my blood boils every time I see it.:mad:

----------


## Toolin Around

I've got to say I really have a hate on for stupid people...    Cricky I hate myself sometimes :Biggrin:

----------


## Iain

> Cricky

  Careful, the spelling nazis are out there :Wink:  , or maybe Steve Irwin (?) thinks he has sole rights to it :Rolleyes:

----------


## silentC

I hate the weak handshake too. And the premature one, you know where they grab your fingers. If you're going to shake my hand, do it properly, godammit! 
On the subject of driving: people who drive at 60 in an 80 zone and then keep doing 60 through the 50 and the school zone. Why??

----------


## Toolin Around

> I hate the weak handshake too. And the premature one, you know where they grab your fingers. If you're going to shake my hand, do it properly, godammit! 
> On the subject of driving: people who drive at 60 in an 80 zone and then keep doing 60 through the 50 and the school zone. Why??

  Stuck throttle :Wink:

----------


## silentC

Yeah, that's what I thought. Or asleep....

----------


## Rossluck

> On the subject of driving: people who drive at 60 in an 80 zone and then keep doing 60 through the 50 and the school zone. Why??

  
Sheep

----------


## silentC

Well, it's very baaaaaad behaviour, if you ask me  :Tongue:

----------


## Wild Dingo

pet hate? dont have any... nope none at all  :Cool:   
mmm well okay I got one or two  :Rolleyes:    
Rain... yeah I know we gotta have rain... but I hate the stuff cause I cant run my extention lead to my shed and theres things I gotta do out there! :mad: if the damned rain doesnt let up I'll be changin teams and becomin a darksider :eek: well its so ruddy dark out there just now (11am) that a bat would have trouble usin its radar  :Wink:  
another?... okay... Cant abide those mucho jerks that grab yer hand and SQUEEEEEEEEEZE like they have to break your friggin hand and every ruddy finger... Im sayin GIDDAY for gods sake! the other side of the coin phissez me of as well when you shake hands with a cold wet floppy fish :mad: uuughhhhh!... also those blokes that feel they have to shake hands AND put their friggin arm around your shoulders!! GAWD I HATE THAT!!! :mad: GET OUTTA MY SPACE! :mad:  
On the other hand I kinda like it when a sheila does that  :Wink:   
Another thing I really hate... is when your talkin to someone and the buggars wont look in yer eye! whats with that? :mad:  
Customer service... pet hate of mine are those shytes that ignore you totally... or hassle the hell out of you to get a sale... either one makes me loose it :mad:  
Restaurants that give bad service... and restaurants that have a cook or chef that serves the meat just about nearly seared on the outside and totally friggin raw inside!! :mad: If I want raw meat I will ask for it otherwise cook the stuffin thing! :mad:  
Price of a cup of coffee at a cafe... just a standard friggin coffee!! I mean $4.00 - $5.00 for a friggin cuppa? you gotta be bloody jokin!! :mad:  
What else?... gettin old and finding I HAVE to wear glasses ALL THE BLOODY TIME!! gawd that drives me knuts! Im always leavin my glasses inside the house heading to the shed and find I cant see a bloody thing!! :mad:  
Measureing instruments that DONT WORK or are setup upside down! With tiny lettering and numbers that the hubble telescope could only just pick up :mad:  
Kids that wont do their chores... drives me ratty... I mean 5 mins outta their friggin day to do a small chore to help around the house and they carry on like youve asked them to fly to the friggin moon! :mad: 
Kids with no respect... cant abide kids that dont know their place and stand up to argue with and generally insult all and sundry... on the other side of that are their parents I cant stand that some parents dont set ANY boundaries for their kids and dont discipline them when they go beyond any that may be set :mad:  
lack of respect for the law... Im not a cop or anything like it and Im not heading that way with this but rather once there was a sayin used "do the crime do the time" and always own up to something youve done take your medicine put it behind you and move on... these days people do somethin they blame everything and anything and accept no responsibility for anything they do... "ooh Im from a single family" "ohh I was abused as a child" "ohhh Im from a disadvantaged background" SO FRIGGIN WHAT? you chose to do whatever it was! you knew it was wrong! you got caught tough shyte take your medicine shut up and do your time then move on!... sorry that one really REALLY IRRITATES THE BLAZES outta me! :mad:  
ooohh!! that brings me to another one!!... the damned magistrates! friggin laws there use the bloody thing! stop pussy footin around givin useless non sentances! whats with this bullshyte namby pamby criminal justice system that lets murders peodophiles abusers visious assulters and other bastards out on the streets with a slap on the wrist? I mean gaol the bastards! if they cant pay a fine gaol them... it worked in years past it will work in todays society!... dont ask! but believe me it works :mad: but lettin the gits free to continue and continue to wreck havoc on the law abiding community is just stupidity! :mad:  
ooohhhh one more!!... Polibloodytisians!! man those idiots wouldnt know their gronicles from their earholes! when was the last time one of those gits literally went to the shop to buy a litre of milk? or bananas? or even down to the servo to fill up the car? THEY DONT!!! so they have absofrigginlutely NO BLOODY IDEA what we go through at the servos and shops on a weekly basis! :mad:  
other than those couple Ive no pet peeves at all  :Tongue:   :Biggrin:   
ahem... actually I could probably pull up a couple more if I tried  :Wink:

----------


## Lignum

Good to see your a fairly layed back bloke Shane and not much bothers you :Wink:   :Biggrin:

----------


## Ashore

Painting celings espically ornate ones :mad: :mad: :mad:  
People that pull across an intersection when theres no where to go , lights change and then you are blocked :mad: :mad:  
Smart #### D!khead SIL :mad:

----------


## apricotripper

Hurting myself. Hate that. Always doing it. Pissed off at myself cause I seem to do things over as though I'd forgetten doing it just last week. Don't learn. Either hitting my head on beams, or, belting my fingers with hammers, or cutting myself.....forever cutting my fingers...just visited the emergency this morning.....6 stitches in my left palm, so I lost a days work  :Rolleyes:

----------


## TassieKiwi

People who drive at night with their foglights on. When there's no fog.  Esp on rainy nights.  Esp Holden drivers.  How those foglights meet the standard I don't know. 
People who stand too close to you whaile they're talking.  Esp. tall f*ckw1ts who think that they're better/smarter than you because their #### is further from the ground 
Cluless 12 yr old condecending receptionists 
businesses that don't answer within 4 rings 
Superior shop assistants, esp. 20- somethings.  You're shop assistants, for f*ck's sake. 
Cr*p coffee 
McDonalds 
People who dont flush. 
Public dunnies, esp in Turkey :eek:  
Meat pies that have no meat, only thick gooey pastry and runny brown stuff, and bits of offal. 
Big Bother 
Aussie soaps 
Any soaps 
Delaying the Rugby 7 hrs, for no apparent reason.  C'mon! 
Austar 
Home theatre salesman 
I could go on.........

----------


## apricotripper

Geeez TassieKiwi, you've been on that show 'grumpy old women ' ..eh ?   :Biggrin:   :Wink:  ...meat pies I agree with though....hard to get a good meat pie now days.... but stupidly I still eat them....I'm usually so bloody hungry I end up blistering my mouth even...and for what ! just crap food.

----------


## Sturdee

I work one day a week on a voluntary basis in an opshop. Normally we close at 3.30pm but today, because my wife is still not 100 % we closed at 3.20PM allowing me to beat the build up of traffic. 
So just as we were leaving some wanker, and probably only a looker, knocks on the door and demanded to be let in as it wasn't our official closing time. 
When told that if we were being paid we would have stayed open. But as we weren't tough luck and that maybe she ought to donate her time as well so that we could stay open to the official closing time, she let of a tirade and stormed of in a huff. 
Or the lookers who come in to fill time, look at everything and then walk out without buying and you know they are there to fill in time by the faces they pull.:mad:  
Both types are oxygen thieves.  
Peter.

----------


## Wild Dingo

> Good to see your a fairly layed back bloke Shane and not much bothers you

  Too right mate Im so easy goin Im normally snorin  :Cool:  ... if it werent for the dipsticks a$$holes and mongrels that one has to deal with :mad: on the other hand if everyone was as easy goin as me then we'd have nothin to grip and have pet peeves about eh!  :Biggrin:   :Cool:

----------


## Rossluck

> People who drive at night with their foglights on. When there's no fog. Esp on rainy nights. Esp Holden drivers. How those foglights meet the standard I don't know. 
> Aussie soaps 
> Any soaps 
> I could go on.........

  For second I thought you were a Pom, then I realised you meant soap _operas_....

----------


## Wild Dingo

Just got reminded of another 
People in positions that impact on others that are incompetent and simply dont give a shyte! :mad: eg: my boss! who was meant to put my hours in so I was paid last friday but didnt cause he "thought" he didnt have to since he "thought" workcover was payin me but he KNEW that I was meant to be paid by site until he was told otherwise! :mad:  
ooh and centrelink who continuously phuck my missus family payments around! how many kids? 8 ...oh right 3 and then say its a computer friggin  glitch :mad:   
I could go on but Im easy goin so Im gonna go snore for a bit  :Biggrin:

----------


## ernknot

I don't like whingers and whiners. Life is to short to stuff around with petty things. Some spend their entire life finding fault with everything but do nothing to fix it. To those people - GET A BLOODY LIFE!!!

----------


## apricotripper

> I don't like whingers and whiners. Life is to short to stuff around with petty things. Some spend their entire life finding fault with everything but do nothing to fix it. To those people - GET A BLOODY LIFE!!!

   :Biggrin:  yeh, go getem ernknot ! .... and its such a pitty you gotta sound like a whinger AND a whiner, to make that point about whingers and whiners....:confused: I mean, howya get around that ?

----------


## Bodgy

> yeh, go getem ernknot ! .... and its such a pitty you gotta sound like a whinger AND a whiner, to make that point about whingers and whiners....:confused: I mean, howya get around that ?

  Jake, you're a bloody philosopher! 
But are you a philosopher with a blowtorch yet???

----------


## Auld Bassoon

> But are you a philosopher with a blowtorch yet???

  Also known as Jesuits or Priests of the Inquisition :eek:

----------


## savage

> ooohhhh one more!!... Polibloodytisians!! man those idiots wouldnt know their gronicles from their earholes! when was the last time one of those gits literally went to the shop to buy a litre of milk? or bananas? *or even down to the servo to fill up the car?* THEY DONT!!! so they have absofrigginlutely NO BLOODY IDEA what we go through at the servos and shops on a weekly basis! :mad:

  Dingo, I was watching the news the other night and Mr. Costello was asked about the rising price of petrol, to which he responded it is still managable for most people. He was then asked when was the last time he filled-up, and he said "Well I filled-up 6 weeks ago and got it for $1.32/ltr". The worst thing was the really smug grin when he sais it, what a tosser!...:mad:

----------


## Bodgy

> Also known as Jesuits or Priests of the Inquisition :eek:

  Steve, I think our Apricot intends to point the thing at a bit of innocent steel, not the genitalia of heretics. 
Talking of Jesuits, Joeys did Iggy's, again on Saturday

----------


## apricotripper

> Jake, you're a bloody philosopher! 
> But are you a philosopher with a blowtorch yet???

   :Biggrin:  not at $67.90 I'm not ! Thats what that thing went for uno....  
I seriously don't understand Ebay. 67 bucks !.... Its not really worth that is it ? ....confusing stuff. My wife just sold a figurine on ebay. Just ended this minute. $87 !!! ...she picked it up from an op shop in Brisbane a few years ago for something like $2.....and I look at it, and still has me shaking my head....I'd only pay $2 for it. Not 87. .....anyway.

----------


## Bodgy

Jake 
There are about a dozen currently available on E Pray, starting at $5. 
Get to it! 
Search on Blow torch and Blowtorch.

----------


## apricotripper

...so many all of a sudden  .....Ta Jon. See what happens.  
Goodnight.

----------


## JDub

Australian Idol 
Painting, friggin painting, esp fiddly things like gates :mad:  
People who cant tell a story in a logical order, what the bloody hell are you talking about buddy?  Start from the start for christ sake. 
Australian Idol 
When the postman leaves all his rubber bands from the mail on my driveway. Im No. 1 in the street and he must unwrap his mail out the front next to my letter box. One day Im gonna take the day off work hide in the bushes and flick all the rubber bands he has left at his head. :eek:  
Having six thousand projects to do in the backyard but not the $15k spare I need to do them all  :Wink:   
Wet Blankets (people), get a personality champ! 
Australian Idol :Rolleyes:

----------


## Andy Mac

Pet hates...I've avoided this because I don't want to get started! And a lot of its been covered, especially politicians!!:mad: Wouldn't give them the steam off my p155.... 
Slow drivers in the wrong lane etc. 
People that just seem to want to _talktalktalktalkblahblah_, like they have to fill in the silence around them. You know the type, you can't even get a word in to say "See ya!". 
Always being 100mm short after I've cut something! :Shock:   
But what I really hate is when I cut myself, or take skin off a knuckle, its always in a part that keeps getting hit, or stretched and the wound doesn't heal...why can't it happen in some rarely used bit!!? :Rolleyes:   
Oh, and whingers!! :Biggrin:   
Cheers,

----------


## Lignum

Sitting at the traffic lights and when they turn green every car in front of you insists on letting the car in front of them get 3 or 4 car lengths in front of them before they take off  :Frown:

----------


## Bob38S

Courts which do not reflect the wishes of the people. 
Toes aka pollies who think that once elected this is a "job" for life. 
All those who have forgotten what "a fair go" actually means. 
So called "paint artists" who vandalise other people's property. 
Those who think that because they have paid their rego they can now do as they like on the road and then get angry when they don't get their own way.

----------


## Felder

> I work one day a week on a voluntary basis in an opshop. Normally we close at 3.30pm but today, because my wife is still not 100 % we closed at 3.20PM allowing me to beat the build up of traffic. 
> So just as we were leaving some wanker, and probably only a looker, knocks on the door and demanded to be let in as it wasn't our official closing time. 
> When told that if we were being paid we would have stayed open. But as we weren't tough luck and that maybe she ought to donate her time as well so that we could stay open to the official closing time, she let of a tirade and stormed of in a huff. 
> Or the lookers who come in to fill time, look at everything and then walk out without buying and you know they are there to fill in time by the faces they pull.:mad:  
> Both types are oxygen thieves.  
> Peter.

  I know what you mean, Peter. Some people do not appreciate the work of volunteers, nor understand the personal sacrifices that they make. 
December 2001, bushfires in the Lower Blue Mountains area. I'm a volunteer firefighter with a Warrimoo Bushfire Brigade, and it so happens that fire impacts on a street of Warrimoo. By the time we get there (it was extremely sudden, and we were a couple of towns away protecting other houses) there is smoke everywhere and a fair amount of confusion. There were already some other fire trucks there too. 
Two houses were already alight by the time we got there, and we could hear some people in one of the burning houses. They weren't aware that their roof was on fire, so my brother and I went inside and got them out. It was a father and son. We also pulled an elderly lady from the other house. 
This was probably the worst day of my life as we had no water pressure, and we had to watch eight houses burn to the ground  :Frown: . We saved heaps, mind you, by pumping from pools and tanks. 
The bit that peed me off, and still does to this day, is the response we got from the wife/mother of the father and son that we got out of the burning house. She ranted and raved and carried on a right treat about us being incompetent and not saving her house. :Frown:  :Frown:  No thanks for saving her family, just abuse about losing her house. 
I'm a *volunteer*. I spend *my* time training, and *my* time fighting fires. Whilst we were saving her family, my wife wanted me at *my* house which was only a few streets away. Where was this woman when her house burned down? Why, she decided to leave, of course. Why should she have a responsibility for *her* house? :Rolleyes:  
She still gives us grief almost five years later, hassling us if she sees us training and even heckled her next door neighbour who since the fire became a member of the Brigade.  :Frown:  
She doesn't know it, but her husband gives us $100 every year and says 'Don't tell my missus'. We don't  :Wink:  
Gotta say that the rest of the community were really good though.

----------


## ernknot

> yeh, go getem ernknot ! .... and its such a pitty you gotta sound like a whinger AND a whiner, to make that point about whingers and whiners....:confused: I mean, howya get around that ?

  Don't need to, had my say.

----------


## mic-d

All the bloody crime shows on TV.
When the weatherman says "maximums" and "minumums"
People who say "less" when the situation calls for "fewer", who say "located" as a fancy word for found, or say "you and I" when it should be "you and me" or vice versa.
Stepping in dog ####
Realising I got too pernickety about a post  :Rolleyes:  
People who don't understand road rules.
The drought.
People who distinguish between safe drinking water and recycled sewerage and the scientists and engineers who couldn't get this simple message across.
Not having enough space for a good workshop.
Barking dogs, and people who torture animals

----------


## HappyHammer

Noisy Eaters (Shut your mouth!!)People who do not pick up thier dogs #####People with no sense of humourWhingersPeople who think it's OK to drop litter wherever they pleaseLack of mannersPeople who smoke when walking down crowded streets (and I smoke)weak handshakeshaving my dinner interrupted by anythingslow drivers in right hand lane or middle laneInsinceritylight sentences for sex offenderspeople taking the p1ss with my property whether given permission or notThat's a good start anyway... :Rolleyes:   :Biggrin:   
HH.

----------


## Sturdee

> ............ She ranted and raved and carried on a right treat about us being incompetent and not saving her house. No thanks for saving her family, just abuse about losing her house. 
> .............. 
> She still gives us grief almost five years later, hassling us if she sees us training and even heckled her next door neighbour who since the fire became a member of the Brigade.

  
Thanks for your post Brendan. My gripe is not as bad as yours but it shows how ungrateful some people can be. These bloody oxygen thieves should have been eliminated from the gene pool a long time ago. 
Maybe she wanted to get rid of her husband rather than the house. :Biggrin:   
It just bugs me that it makes volunteering a bad experience and our society could not function without volunteers giving something back to the community. On the other hand the grateful smile of a needy customer who is able to buy good stuff at reasonable prices makes up for it.  
Peter.

----------


## floobyduster

calling a govt or corp enterprise for a simple enquiry (esp a toll call) - 
please 
press 1 for ...
press 2 for ...
press 3 for ... *2*
press 1 for ...
press 2 for ...
press 3 for ... *3*
thankyou, all our operators are busy at the moment, you will be answered by the first available operator (yeah, right) :mad:  
...:mad:  
...:mad: :mad:  
...:mad: :mad: :mad:  
you have moved forward in the queque, your call is important to us, you will be answered by the first available operator 
...:mad: :mad: :mad: :mad:  
...:mad: :mad: :mad: :mad: :mad:  
...:mad: :mad: :mad: :mad: :mad: :mad:  aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaagggggggggghhhhhhh 
CLICK ( I hung up)  
try somewhere else 
"hello, I'm Tracy and I can understand what you say ... 
do you want "abc" or "xyz"?" 
       (neither, I want) 'klm' 
"I'm sorry, I didn't understand what you said - do you want "abc" or "xyz"?"
:mad: :mad: :mad: :mad: :mad: :mad: :mad: :mad: :mad:  
CRASH ( I hung up) 
Maybe they could employ some of those infuriating telemarketers: 
   "and what would you be wanting to be asking?"   :Rolleyes:

----------


## Lignum

Exploding lightbulbs....:eek:  Put a freshie in 3 days ago and tonight it just went "Bang" and shattered everywhere:eek:  :Frown:

----------


## Iain

> or say "you and I" when it should be "you and me"

  But that is correct, I bollock my offsprung (plural :Rolleyes:  ) for saying 'Me and XXX' rather than 'XXX and I'.
My pet hate at the moment is that bloody terrible super ad, 'His fees are lower, his fees are higher, etc etc etc'.
Of course they bloody are, what do you think we are, complete cretins:mad:
Also the  press 1 press 2 press3, enter your telephone number, then get asked for your phone number when you finally get a human.

----------


## Sturdee

> My pet hate at the moment is that bloody terrible super ad, 'His fees are lower, his fees are higher, etc etc etc'.
> Of course they bloody are, what do you think we are, complete cretins:mad:

  But what about the cost of all those commercials. :Frown:   
I bet that next year the net gain by the non idustry superfunds will be better because the fees they pay will be less than the costs of those commercials.  
Peter.

----------


## Gumby

my pet, he hates cats  :Cool:

----------


## Iain

Peter, the point is, higher or lower than what, where is the yardstick, just a lot of padding.
They could make the point in 10 seconds rather than the infantile rambling.
I also take your point with the Op Shops, I frequent them too and am well known(:confused: is that a good thing) and the dear ladies often put things aside for me for when I next come in, bless their little hearts.
The local one sells fruit for a ridiculous low price and I buy quite a bit and always round up to the nearest $2.00.
I even rescued one of the old dears from the outside dunny earlier this year when a little brown snake decided to sun itself outside the door on the concrete while she was inside.
I now have 'local hero' staus too :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:

----------


## meerkat

> my pet, he hates cats

  ROFL :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  
Big Brother
Australian Idol (I'm with you there JDub)
Survivor
GPS Navigators with the LATEST (2 year old) maps
HappyHammer said a lot of it for me.
Tool Teachers (That is teachers that are tools)
An empty stubby

----------


## Lignum

Helloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooowwwwwwwwww Ank Walker Nationaaaaaaal Tiiiiles:eek:

----------


## Clinton1

People who eat with their mouth open.
People who eat and talk at the same time and look at you so you can see the 1/2 chewed crud in their mouth. 
When you want to tell someone that they are a complete tosser, but you know that it will cause problems and keep you in their grid square longer.
Other people trying to make their mistake your problem.
Smartarses.
Short people that get a bug up their #### when you don't stand far enough away from them. I mean, if I wanted to intimidate them I wouldn't just stand close to them. :confused: 
Thieves. 
Whoops - this hasn't got anything to do with reno's. I wonder who that annoyed!  :Tongue:

----------


## Iain

> Short people that get a bug up their ####

  Worked with one, he was a manager who took great delight in firing people, even if it involved setting up first.
Used to stand on a little box to make public announcements and we all had a great laugh when I stood beside him on his little box, and was still taller :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:  
Venomous little piece of shyte he is:mad:

----------


## Waldo

G'day, 
• Newsreaders who don't understand that 'was' is singular and 'were' is plural. :mad: 
• idiots who use the left lane which only runs 5m past the lights to overtake a    
line of tarffic - so I block the bastards out. :mad: (blocked one out yesterday bigtime)
• Indians ringing me to sell me something. :mad: 
• the PC carp that is creeping into our schools and lives by a minority of insecure pinkos. :mad: 
• a certain politian this morning that never has anything of value to say other than to hurl insults at everyone and has no proposals of his/parties own as an alternative. :mad: 
• the Greens. :mad: 
• the civil libiterians with their everything is evil carp. :mad: 
• Australian Idol, Big Brother and all the other "reality" programmes.
• and I hate how "programmes" is now spelt programs, flaming lazy if you ask me! :mad:  
There you go, that's my rany and now I'll go pull some stuff out of the ctiric acid bath and have a coffee and come back to do some work.  :Smilie:  And maybe while I'm down there lean against my bench and think about nothing really and pick up a bit of rosewood and sniff it.  :Cool:

----------


## Iain

Spotty little shytes in retail stores who tell me their life experiences and offer 'expert' advice on something of which they know nothing (one yesterday proceeded to tell me about his expertise in psychology :Rolleyes:  )
Rosewood sniffers (only jealous because I haven't got any Waldo :Wink:  )
Stale coffee beans.
Cold toast.
Cheap margerine.
The price of olive oil at the moment (does that come from the middle east too?)
Discovering dog shyte on my shoe when I am driving.
Cleaning the shed.
HAFCO
Dentists, send a cold shiver down my spine.
Committees, back stabbing swine.
Cask wine, even though it's all I can afford some weeks.
Cheap scotch (rather drink coffee).
ATO, ANZ and a few others.
Puddles in the driveway when I get home after dark, usually just slightly deeper than the height of my shoe.
Sensor lights that turn on and off all night but don't activate when I get home (see puddles).

----------


## Waldo

> Rosewood sniffers (only jealous because I haven't got any Waldo )

  G'day Iain, 
Truth be told, it's only a sample piece that Mal Ward sent me. Haven't yet figured out what to make it into.  
Hoping that one day it'll grow a bit bigger. :Biggrin:

----------


## Clinton1

> Discovering dog shyte on my shoe when I am driving.

  Smart dog to know to poo on your accellerator or brake pedals.  :Biggrin:  
A Current Affair or Today Tonight - contributing to lowering the intellect level of the country. Tossers!

----------


## Lignum

> A Current Affair or Today Tonight - contributing to lowering the intellect level of the country. Tossers!

  Disagree their Clint :Smilie:   Those who tune into ACA and Naomi brest watch actualy have their inellect raised :Rolleyes:

----------


## mic-d

> But that is correct, I bollock my offsprung (plural ) for saying 'Me and XXX' rather than 'XXX and I'.
> My pet hate at the moment is that bloody terrible super ad, 'His fees are lower, his fees are higher, etc etc etc'.
> Of course they bloody are, what do you think we are, complete cretins:mad:
> Also the  press 1 press 2 press3, enter your telephone number, then get asked for your phone number when you finally get a human.

  
They are correct if used in the right way, heres an example: 
"Bert went to town with you and me" is correct, "Bert went to town with you and I" is incorrect. 
"You and I went to town with Bert" is correct, "You and me went to town with Bert" is incorrect. 
How to work out what is correct, drop the "you and" from the sentence and see if it is correct. 
"Bert went to town with me" is correct, "Bert went to town with I" is incorrect. 
"I went to town with Bert" is correct, "Me went to town with Bert" is incorrect. 
Does it really matter, well no! 
Cheers!
Michael

----------


## Waldo

> Does it really matter, well no! 
> Cheers!
> Michael

  G'day Mic-d, 
It does matter if we want our kids learning correct grammar, otherwise they'll end up like a bunch of westies/bogans.

----------


## silentC

Look, it's really simple. "I" is the nominative case, although English grammarians prefer the term subjective case, of the first person singular, whereas "me" is the objective case of same, right? So when you are the object of the verb, you use "me", and when you are the subject, you use "I", OK? So "I went", you are the subject; "went with me" you are the object. The rules don't change when you add other people into the sentence. See? It's dead easy  :Rolleyes:    :Biggrin:

----------


## Felder

Yeah. Simple, SilentC. :Rolleyes:  
But where's Bert?

----------


## Waldo

> But where's Bert?

  G'day Felder, 
Bert is with Ernie.  :Biggrin:

----------


## silentC

> But where's Bert?

  Bert is here with me.
I am here with Bert.
Bert and I are here.
Here is Bert and me.
Bert is here and so am I.
Bert has left the building, leaving me behind.
I hate Bert, he pisses me off.

----------


## Waldo

See Digger,
see Digger run,
see Digger run with Pam and Sam.

----------


## journeyman Mick

> Bert is here with me.
> I am here with Bert.
> Bert and I are here.
> Here is Bert and me.
> Bert is here and so am I.
> Bert has left the building, leaving me behind.
> I hate Bert, he pisses me off.

  Lover's quarrel? :eek: :eek:  :Tongue:   :Wink:   
Mick

----------


## mic-d

> See Digger,
> see Digger run,
> see Digger run with Pam and Sam.

  I want to see Dick nip Dora's Fluff :Biggrin:

----------


## Iain

Youse is all wrong :Wink:

----------


## silentC

You must've had the Aussie version of the books, Waldo. The ones I recall had Spot, Dick and Jane.  :Wink:  
That is going back a looooong way though  :Frown:

----------


## Waldo

G'day SilentC, 
Ah yes, it was Dick and Jane but my books said Digger. Different state different books or names maybe?

----------


## Markw

WPMO People who talk on mobiles whilst driving :mad:People who turn their head to talk to passenger whilst driving :mad: :mad: :mad: :mad:  - this is scary when your the passenger :eek: :eek:Shop assistants who consider the phone call is more important than dealing with the customer who took the effort to go to the shop :mad:  :mad:  :mad:Census - Why should I do all this work for the Government to sell and make money from. I accept who at what address, how old and maybe how much I earn, but "how much do I owe on my mortgage" - none of your FU*KNG BUSINESS. They can't get this info from the banks due to privacey legislation but they make their own laws to force it from you - Aust Census Act. FU*KNG BEAUROCRATS (sp) and POLITITIONS :mad: :mad: :mad: :mad: :mad: :mad:Telstra - Never on my property not now not ever not even for free comms never never never never never :mad: :mad: :mad: :mad:Trades that don't call back. If you don't want the work just say so :mad: :mad: :mad:

----------


## Shaun04

Scribing skirting boards and then accidentaly breaking the tip off  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Buzzer

People in positions of authority (politicans) not abiding by the wishes of the people. 
Bad drivers whinging about how bad other drivers are. 
Telemarketers

----------


## Doughboy

I hate to see government cars driving around on the weekend carrying the family and fishing rods heading for a quiet spot of fishing and a picnic when we know damn well that these people are given company cars for work purposes..... 
Wankers on mobile phones while driving........... 
Telemarketers that call from India...... 
Crappy reality television...... oops make that all television. 
Pete

----------


## sea dragon

I hate having not seen a good threads for ages, so that by the time I can make my comment, it is pretty redundant. How did I miss this thread? It is a study of our society, in itself.
Hate people not willing to take responsibility for their actions or decisions.
Love pedantic grammarians who won't even finish a sentence with a preposition becuase that is an error up with which they shall not put  :Biggrin:  .
(Thanks, Churchill)

----------

